# help, fire belly toad brought up his insides



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

hi, i have just been cleaning out 1 of my fire belly's tanks, in order to place a plant back in their tank i picked a toad up and placed him on a log looking towards me. then i started to notice he was clapping his mouth so i looked at his jaws and then he opened up his mouth quite wide, throthed at the mouth and then a huge pink blob came out, it looked really uncomfortable, it was about the size of his head. 

i started to panic and closed the exo terra doors, and phoned Stockport Pet Warehouse for some advice, Jon the owner said he had never heard of such a incident and niether had his collegue.

while i was on the phone he managed to push the pink blob back in to his mouth, turned around away from me and walked underneath some folliage.

he seems okay, as far as i can tell without taking him out again, which might cause him more distress, when i clean their tanks out i usualy take out the toads and place them in to a small temp tank just while i clean the tanks, but today i didn't.

do you think it could of been a defence mechanism? i have had these pair of FBT's for over a year now and never seen anything of the sort.

any help/advice would be grately appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

This is one of the few unpleasant habits they have.

Hows it behaving now.

Other folks have posted similar observations about phibs. try a search 

I'm sure there's nowt to worry about.

Give Pollywog a PM he may be able to advise you.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Its just wandered off in to the plants now, so dont really want to move everything around to get at it. 

yeah I will have a look for other posts.

Just really odd as he has never done it before.

thanks for the info


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

I've read quite a few times this happened to people...i dunno why they do it...they just do =/ lol. all the toads seem fine afterwards, though.

how's yours?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

some species of frogs and toads vomit by throwing up there stomach its nothing to worry about. just possibly ate something that didnt agree with him 

im sure it'll be fine but keep an eye on it


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Hes sat looking out of the tank with the other one at the minute, so I think he will be ok. Hes probably eaten something he shouldnt have, greedy toad.

daft thing, scaring us like that!

thanks for all your help!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I've watched a documentry about that, apparently some sort of tropical toad ( not a FBT) cant naturally get rid of the gases in the stomach so they do a behaviour like yours:2thumb:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

how odd ... hmm....

will have to have a look for that on the net.

thanks 

: victory:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

Its a way to expell gasses and anything in their stomach
they dont want in there, like moss or chippings etc. when a frog drowns you will usually find its in this way, with their stomach out of their mouth (trying to expell the water from inside)


----------



## svt4cobra6 (Oct 19, 2008)

i have a toad i caught up in northern nevada when i was working up there, live in vegas. I've had him for over a year now and he threw up his stomach earlier today but he hasn't swallowed it back down yet he has moved across the cage once since i've noticed this. i'm worried hes not going to swallow it back down does anyone know if I should do anything or just wait and see?


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

wow imagine doing that as your party trick :Na_Na_Na_Na:
but seriously i hope hes ok : victory:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

svt4cobra6 said:


> i have a toad i caught up in northern nevada when i was working up there, live in vegas. I've had him for over a year now and he threw up his stomach earlier today but he hasn't swallowed it back down yet he has moved across the cage once since i've noticed this. i'm worried hes not going to swallow it back down does anyone know if I should do anything or just wait and see?


 you need to move him to a tank with a few mm of treated water in it and nothing else. when you move him make sure that you do not touch his stomache in anyway. when they regurgitate their stomache they are usually quick to re-swallow it, it may have eaten something and is having trouble expelling it, watch out for a prolapse


----------



## Bubalubas (Jun 25, 2012)

*This happened to me!*

I was just going to turn the heat lamp on in the cage and my one firebelly toads was doing this exact same thing, and he did it again the other day, but I haven't had any problems with his cage-mate. It scared me, though becaus in the past, I found one of my fire bellied toads dead in the corner of my tank with his tongue sticking out, and when I had left to school that morning, it had looked like he had been poisoned, from his behavior. So, I'm wondering, of maybe they can excrete excessive amounts of poison and accidentally intoxicate themselves... Strange!


----------

